# Bergamont Bir Air 7.1 2011



## Free_Biker (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mir ein neues Bike kaufen und fand das Bergamont Big Air 7.1 ganz gut. Jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand das Bike schon gefahren ist und ob er einen kleinen Testbericht schreiben könnte. Wie arbeiten Gabel und Dämpfer? Wie ist die Bremskraft der Elixir 3? Ich möchte mit dem Bike hauptsächlich Freeride und leichten Downhill fahren. 

Vielden Dank schonmal im Vorraus 

Grüße

Free_Biker


----------



## freeride-jon (22. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich bin den Bock neulich mal Probe gefahren. Die Bremsen funktionieren gut, genau wie die Gabel. Das Handling ist gut, ziemlich agil.
Den Hinterbau fand ich zu straff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free_Biker (22. Mai 2011)

HI, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Hat jemand von euch ein Paar Bilder von dem Bike? , Im Internet findet man ja leider ziemlich wenig.

@freeride-jon 
hast du zu der Gabel einen Vergleich?


----------



## freeride-jon (22. Mai 2011)

Jop, die is vergleichbar zur RockShox Domain.
Soll heißen: Kein Highend, aber gute Technik für nen angemessenen Preis =D
Und die neuen Marzocchi haben auch nicht mehr die Probleme wie die älteren.


----------



## Free_Biker (22. Mai 2011)

okay, dann wird die gut geignet sein für den noch nicht ganz so erfahrenen Biker wie mich 
Gibt es noch jemanden der das Bike besitzt und damit schon richtig gefahren ist, und einen etwas ausführlicheren Testbericht schreiben kann?? Wie ist die Tourentauglichkeit, kommt man mit dem Bike auch ohne Lift den Berg hinauf?


----------



## Free_Biker (22. Mai 2011)

Dann wollte ich noch Fragen ob jemand von euch weiß ob es noch Big Airs zu kaufen gibt bz. ob Bergamont noch Big Airs an die Händler ausliefert. Denn ich habe mal gehört dass angeblich schon alle Big Airs ausverkauft sind, stimmt dass?


----------



## keroson (22. Mai 2011)

Nein, das 7.1 ist in Hamburg in S auf Lager, alle anderen bis auf Team in L und MGN in L, kann man bestellen muss aber evtl. ne Zeit lang warten


----------



## Free_Biker (22. Mai 2011)

okay, heißt das dann dass man die Big air 7.1 Modelle in größe M und L auch noch bei Bergamont bekommen kann? 
Ich werde Morgen mal beim Händler vor Ort vorbeischauen ob der evtl. eins da hat.


----------



## keroson (22. Mai 2011)

ja, frag mich aber nicht nach dem Liefertermin  Da soll dein Händler einfach kurz bei Bergamont im Innendienst anrufen


----------



## Free_Biker (22. Mai 2011)

oke. der liefertermin ist mir eig. egal da ich mit dem kauf warten wollte bis die neuen modelle rauskommen. Ich habe gehört dass dise ja wegen der hohen nachfrage schon früher kommen  sollen,weiß jemand genaueres??


----------



## Free_Biker (23. Mai 2011)

Jetzt habe ich noch bezüglich der Bremse Fragen:
-was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Elixir 3 und der Elixir 5 ? 
-Hat die Elixir 5 stärkere Bremskraft oder bessere Dosierbarkeit? 
-Würde es einen großen Unterschied zwischen den Bremsen geben? Würde sich ein kauf der Elixir 5 lohnen? 

Gibt es jemanden der schon beide Bremsen gefahren ist und einen Vergleich der beiden Bremsen darstellen kann?

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort Freuen 

Gruß 
Free_Biker

PS:Ich würde mich immernoch über ein Paar Bilder freuen, Bilder bei denen man das Bike in Action sieht wären natürlich besonders toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-jon (23. Mai 2011)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/bergamont-big-air-7-1

Die haben auch oft Bergamont-Modelle vom letzten Jahr o.ä.
die es dann entsprchend günstig gibt. Der Laden is ziemlich gut


----------



## Free_Biker (23. Mai 2011)

hay, 
danke für den Link, jedoch möchte ich das Bike bei meinem Händler vor Ort kaufen. Ich war auch heute bei dem Händler, dieser wusste aber auch noch nicht wann die neuen Modelle rauskommen. Er hatte das 7.1 in L vor Ort und ich konnte es kurz Probe fahren. Ich bin total begeistert davon  (am liebsten würde ich es gleich kaufen wenn es ginge). Bremsen, Gabel und Hinterbau funktionieren gut und man fühlt sich sehr sicher auf dem Bike. Die Bremsen fand ich auch ganz gut(das kann man zwar nach der kleinen runde schlecht sagen, aber sie hat einen guten Eindruck gemacht).

Gruß

Free_Biker


----------



## renky (24. Mai 2011)

Habe das 7.1 und war damit auch schon in Braunlage. Gabel und Dämpfer arbeiten sehr gut und sprechen auch bei kleinen schlägen gut an. Hatte auch mit der Elexir keinerlei probleme Bremspower ist sehr gut. das Bike ist sehr agil und fährt sich einfach saugut
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
Das einzige was mich stört ist der Umwerfer und der lange Vorbau werde ich aber noch andern bzw. Vorbau ist schon kurz


----------



## Free_Biker (24. Mai 2011)

Hay, ich danke auch für deine antwort. 



renky schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich stört ist der Umwerfer und der lange Vorbau werde ich aber noch andern bzw. Vorbau ist schon kurz



Was genau stört dich an dem Umwerfer?, möchtest du ohne zweites Kettenblatt fahren?

@renky: hast du villeicht ein Paar bilder von dem Bike, evtl. sogar welche auf denen man das Bike in Action sieht? Und noch eine Frage(wenn ich Fragen darf) in welcher Größe hast du das Bike und wie groß bist du?


Gruß

Free_Biker


----------



## renky (24. Mai 2011)

Ja mir reicht ein kettenblatt  und will halt noch ein wenig gewicht sparen im übrigen mit Pedale 18,4Kg Größe L bin 1,87

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Free_Biker (25. Mai 2011)

Hay, 
vielen Dank für die Bilder, das Bike sieht doch einfach Klasse aus  .
Ich denke größe L müsste für mich passen, ich bin so ca. 1,83m groß und als ich es kurz probe gefahren bin kam mir die größe auch passend vor, was meint ihr?
Und das Gewicht mit 18,3kg ist  denke ich für einen Freerider in Ordnung.

@renky: Fährst du mit dem Bike eher im Park oder auf Naturtrails? 

Gruß

Free_Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renky (25. Mai 2011)

In den Müggelbergen in Berlin ist eine Strecke mit allem was man braucht sprünge steinfelder ist nicht groß macht aber spaß ansonsten eher Bikepark


----------



## freeride-jon (26. Mai 2011)

Bei deiner Größe, würde ich auf jeden Fall L nehmen, wenn des beim Probefahren gepasst hat


----------



## Free_Biker (26. Mai 2011)

Oke, danke für eure Antworten. Ich denke auch ich werde es in L nehmen, das müsste auf jedenfall passen. Ich werde aber höchstwarscheinlich mit dem kauf noch warten bis die 2012 Modelle rauskommen, da ich hoffe dass die diesjährigen Modelle noch etwas reduziert werden  . 

Gruß

Free_Biker

PS: weiß nicht zufällig jemand wann die neuen Modelle rauskommen??


----------



## alet08 (26. Mai 2011)

Free_Biker schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> PS: weiß nicht zufällig jemand wann die neuen Modelle rauskommen??




Bei BGM immer recht spät. Früher gab´s den Katalog immer erst im Februar beim Händler, aber die Raeder noch nicht.


----------



## Free_Biker (26. Mai 2011)

okay, danke.



alet08 schrieb:


> Bei BGM immer recht spät. Früher gab´s den Katalog immer erst im Februar beim Händler, aber die Raeder noch nicht.



was heißt recht spät?
ich hatte bis jetzt noch kein Bergamont bike und habe deshalb noch nicht die erfahrung damit. Dann habe ich mitbekommen dass dieses jahr die 2012 modelle früher rauskommen sollen wegen der hohen nachfrage an bikes, stimmt dass, oder weiß jemand darüber bescheid?


----------



## Free_Biker (27. Mai 2011)

hay, 
gibt es niemand der es weiß???
Gibt es noch jemand der ein paar Bilder vom 7.1er hat?Ein paar detail aufnahmen wären super 

Gruß

Free_Biker


----------



## renky (27. Mai 2011)

Hab noch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht































Gruß renky


----------



## Free_Biker (27. Mai 2011)

hay, 
vielen dank , genau nach solchen Bildern habe ich gesucht  
wenn ich die Bilder so anschaue möchte ich das Bike am liebsten gleich haben 

@renky: du hast nich zufälligerweiße noch ein bild von der Gabel und/oder vom Lenker?

Gruß

Free_Biker


----------



## renky (27. Mai 2011)

Zufälligerweise











Muss ich mal wieder säubern


----------



## Free_Biker (27. Mai 2011)

cool, vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free_Biker (31. Mai 2011)

hay, 
gibt es noch jemanden hier der auch noch einen kleinen Test zum bike schreiben könnte , oder gibt es jemanden der schon schlechte erfahrungen mit dem bike oder verbauten Komponenten gemacht hat? Ich würde mich auf jede Antwort freuen


----------



## Free_Biker (27. Juni 2011)

Hay, 
liest hier noch jemand im Forum mit der zufällig ein Big Air hat und darüber noch ein bisschen was schreiben kann??? Ich würde mich auf jede Antwort freuen .
Vielden Dank im voraus 

mfg

Free_Biker


----------



## keroson (27. Juni 2011)

Doch hier, Big Air MGN. In größe M.

Zu Mir: Das Bike ist mein Bike für alles. Das heißt es muss auch halbwegs Tourentauglich sein.

Berghoch: Talas Abenkung rein, dank Hammerschmidt auch eine humane Übersetzung und dann kam die Überraschung. Das Bike ist obwohl ohne Dämpferplattform das bisher wippärmste Bergamont Fully das ich gefahren bin. (Und ich bin glaub ich schon alle mal gefahren  ) Das Ding ist fast wippfrei, aber trotzdem sehr senibel wenns Schläge von unten kommen. 
Mn merkt natürlich berghoch das hohe Gewicht, im Vergleich zu einem leichten All-Mountain Bike, aber das macht das Rad Bergab zu 100% wieder wett.

Bergrunter: Schluckspecht. Es saugt den Boden quasi weg. Keinerlei Einfluss der Bremse spürbar. Und das Handling? Ein Traum, trotz flachem Lenkwinkel sehr agil in Kurven, ein richtige Bike zum spielen. In Kurven merkt man mMn den tiefen Schwerpunkt, dort ist es sehr stabil und auch im Grenzbereich noch sehr gut kontrollierbar. 
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden und freu mich darauf das Bike in genau 2 1/2 Wochen über die schönsten Trails Teneriffas und El Hierros zu hetzen.  
Einziger kleiner Minuspunkt bei dem Gewicht ist das Rahmengewicht, das könnte mMn noch ein Ticken leichter sein bzw. das Rad als leichtes Carbon Enduro wäre mein absoluter Traum.


----------



## Free_Biker (28. Juni 2011)

Hay, 
vielen Dank für den Bericht . Ich denke ich werde mir zwar das Big Air 7.1 kaufen aber vom rahmen sind die ja gleich. Und mir geht es hauptsächlich ums bergrunterfahren, klar wäre es toll wenn man damit auch einigermaßen bergauf fahren kann .

mfg Free_Biker


----------



## Free_Biker (4. Juli 2011)

hay, 
jetzt habe ich noch mal eine Frage, wie breit ist eigentlich der Lenker des Big Air 7.1?

mfg 

Free_Biker


----------



## bergamont (5. Juli 2011)

Der Lenker ist 740mm breit, Rise: 20mm, Upsweep: 4°, Backsweep: 9°, Klemmung: 31,8mm


----------



## Free_Biker (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  . Aber ich habe schon wieder Fragen, wie lange sind die Bergamont Big airs 7.1(größe L)  noch ungefähr verfügbar?,werden auch noch neue produziert???? Wann werden die 2012 Modelle rauskommen??


----------



## keroson (5. Juli 2011)

So viel ich weiß sind in Hamburg keine 7.1 mehr auf Lager, das heißt wenn dein Händler noch eins hat, zuschlagen  Die neuen Modelle kommen zur Eurobike, wenn mich aber nicht alles täuscht, wird es 2012 nochmal ein bisschen Preis-Aufschlag geben (in der Branche generell - ob Bergamont da mitzieht, wird man wohl auch erst auf der EB erfahren).


----------



## Free_Biker (5. Juli 2011)

Hay, 
vielen Dank, ich denke dann sollte ich nicht mehr all zu lange warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazz18 (13. Juli 2011)

Hey wie lang ist eig der Vorbau? Bestimmt 60mm oder? Stört das sehr oder macht es sinn nen anderen dran zu bauen?


----------



## bergamont (13. Juli 2011)

Vorbaulängen bei Größe S/M sind 60mm, bei Größe L sind es 70mm.


----------



## jazz18 (13. Juli 2011)

Was soooo lang? Ich hab jetzt nen 40er dran. Omg


----------



## Free_Biker (13. Juli 2011)

Hay, 
ich habe mir jetzt bei meinem Händler ein Big Air 7.1 reserviert . Ich freu mich schon richtig darauf . 

MfG Fabian

PS: hat jemand noch en paar Bilder von dem 7.1er ? Ich würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Free_Biker (13. Juli 2011)

dann hab ich noch bezüglich des Vorbaus ne Frage, macht des einen großen Unterschied zwischen einem 70er und 40er Vorbau?


----------



## jazz18 (13. Juli 2011)

Habe meins soeben storniert. Bei Ebay gibts noch eins in L für 1899 inkl. Versand. Das ist wieder frei wenn ich die Rückname bestätigt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free_Biker (13. Juli 2011)

wieso möchtest du es wieder zurückgeben??


----------



## federwech (2. September 2011)

@renky: Wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe ist in deinem L-Rahmen ne 450er Feder verbaut. Ist die feder Serie oder hast du die getauscht?
Wie passt dir die 450er und bei welchem Gewicht? (zum Glück sind heir Männer unster sich, da kann man sowas schon mal fragen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dhfr95 (3. September 2011)

hai!
also das big air ist bei mir noch lieferbar. den 2012 katalog gibts auch schon bei bergamonts facebook seite. die neue design linie und das marken logo gefallen mir nicht so, deshalb werde ich mir noch das 2011 big air 7.1 in m hohlen. ich glaub nicht das bergamont es hinkriegt, die neuen modelle bis märz 2012 auszuliefern. die 2011 waren für februar angekündigt und kamen ende juni! kurz gesagt wäre es doof nach 3 monaten auf dem markt direkt neue räder zu bringen xDD.
danke für die bilder leute!


----------



## domisa (20. Juli 2013)

weiß jemand was das Bike für eine iscg aufnahme hat?


----------

